# Change username?



## Cheitan (Oct 27, 2017)

I would like to know if there is any way to change the nickname or if in some future they will and if so, when do they think it will be possible? I do not want to have to make another account and lose everything just to change the name, I would even be able to pay for it, sorry if it is a very frequent question but I have this doubt long ago. Greetings to all ^^
sorry for my English :b


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 27, 2017)

Yeah good luck with that lol.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 27, 2017)

In all honesty, you literally just made an account.  What are you really losing by making another one?

3 minutes?

But no, you can't change your username at this time.  Nobody can.


----------



## Cheitan (Oct 27, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> In all honesty, you literally just made an account.  What are you really losing by making another one?
> 
> 3 minutes?
> 
> But no, you can't change your username at this time.  Nobody can.



I was referring in furaffinity...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 27, 2017)

It's functionality we'd like to have in the future, but there's no ETA on it at this time.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 27, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> It's functionality we'd like to have in the future, but there's no ETA on it at this time.


I'm going to assume it will be about 5 - 10 years to have said feature, just like with folders.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 27, 2017)

It will take as long as it takes. There are other things that currently have higher priority for dev time.


----------

